# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  UniPatch для 8.3

## beweniy_pchel

Здравствуйте! Пробую поставить 8.3, но не могу сделать ключ. Раньше после установки 8.2 использовал патч для HASP и UniPatch и все чудесно работало. Пробуду сделать сейчас HASP драйвер видимо патчится, а вот Unipatch выдает ошибку после того как выберу файл backbas.dll -- Error! Can not find source bytes!
Может я, что не так делаю, на 8.2 получается? Может нужен другой способ лекарства?

----------


## Bolzen

Прекрасно работает с эмулятором, последний пост этой темы: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...8F-1%D0%A1-8-2
А вот с патчем проблемы, вышибает программные лицензии на серваке, если зайти с патченой 1С в серверную базу, поэтому только эмулятор.

----------

av8521 (23.01.2014)

----------


## gl00

А для Linux версии платформы 8.3 имеются патч или эмулятор?

----------


## Bolzen

> А для Linux версии платформы 8.3 имеются патч или эмулятор?


Набери в ya.ru: Эмулятор Hasp Linux. Пост четвертый будет, работает или нет не знаю. В принципе разницы для 8.3 и 8.2 нет, тот же эмулятор.

----------


## muhtarhan27

UniPatch для на 1с 8.3 где моно скачать

----------


## alexandr_ll

> UniPatch для на 1с 8.3 где моно скачать


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-1%D0%A1-8-2

----------

kbkauri (09.07.2021)

----------

